
Mysterious rise in banned ozone-destroying chemical alarms scientists - thirduncle
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/may/16/mysterious-rise-in-banned-ozone-destroying-chemical-shocks-scientists
======
thirduncle
(Edit: diluted the headline slightly, to make it less of a "shocker")

